# Which are better pets?



## Hotgirl1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Do male rats make better pets than female rats???? Also do rats have the habit to bite, and would you recommend buying a rat from the pet store or a breeder. thanks


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi. I think its down to personnal preference and most people will tell you theres.

For me I only get females, my reason being there smaller and neater looking and IMO dont smell as much from marking lol. Male rats get to big for my liking and there testicles put me off as there huge and ugly looking lol. Saying that the males are more dosile apparently and like to veg out with you where as the females are supposed to be more alert and skittish. Now my females as babys have been skittish but as the handling period goes on they have always been calm and snuggled with me.

Ive never known yet a rat to bite. Infact thats why we strated with rats. We didnt get on with hamsters as they bite all the time. Rats are very friendly and love attention and through my experience we have never been bitten. My old girl if she was cross with me lol would hold my hand in a biting position but never put pressur on so she wasnt biting, then she would drag my hand. It was real sweet, her way of saying she is cross with me. Normaly if I got a home a little later than usual and her time out was late lol.

Again its personnal choice. Some peopledont mind both and have 2 set ups, 1 of males and 1 of females.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Hotgirl1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!!  
I have one more question, what do you feed your rats and did you get yours from a pet store, your rats seem gorgeouse!!!!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi, I feed mine rat food and rat nuggets mixed. I also give them plenty of fresh veg and fruit, also plain cooked pasta, boiled egg, natural yoghurt, crackers, cereal, plain biscuits and tons of other stuff. I do get mine mainley from a store but only reputable ones who know all about rats and have off reputable breeders. My 3 new girls im waiting upon are coming straight from a breeder (cant wait to get them) Infact I came across them on a rescue forum, an unexpected litter. They have a whole litter to rehome so Ive chose 3 girls, but if some more of the girls still need homes on the day I might take more (9 all in all) lol. Ive been to visit and they are very well cared for.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I preffer female Ratties, but males are extreme cuddlebugs and are realy cool too! If you don't mind a stinkier rat with large testicals trailing behind it, and want a pet you can cuddle and pamper better, get a male. I would get a rat from a breeder, but pet store ones...You see, theres controversy. You can save a rat from a pet store where it might have been abused if bought by another owner or just in the petstore. But with petstore rats you don't know what your getting really. You could purchase an amazing rat that you will love and who will love you, and that will live a very long, healthy life. But it's more likely you'll get an under-socialized, sick rat that will bring you nothing but grief. From a good breeder you can be almost certain you are buying a great friend that will live for around two years. So your going to have to make a choice. I must say I was amazingly lucky with my pet store rat, my first rat. She is my best friend in the whole world! I can't imagine ever losing her. She was trained very quickly and has gotten sick only once with a slight upper respitory infection that she is taking meds for and should be healthy by Tuesday! On what to feed them, I feed my rats KAYTEE rat and mouse mix with a few rat blocks and 'Healthy Toppings Almond and pumpkin Seed' mix on the top. Once a weak I give them some fresh carrot and a little piece of ground beef. Rats only bite if they are (a) insane or (b) being hurt. Don't mistake a rat's nibble for a bite, these nibbles are the rat grooming you or seeing how you taste, and they will never put pressure with their teeth on your fingers or anything else when they nibble. Remember to use recycled paper bedding, not wood chips as wood chips have oils and dusts in them that can kill a rat.


----------



## Hotgirl1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks so much you guys!!!! You's have really helped me out!!!!
I think I'll go for a reputable breeder ( If I can find one in South Australia) than a pet store, thanks


----------



## iluvcuteratties (Jan 19, 2007)

Both make great pets
males tend to be lazyer while females cant find the time to stop and get a good petting of course because they have different personalities you can never be sure.
Also males tend to sent mark more
I think that both make wonderfull pets but to tell you the truth I have to girls and wish a had a boy to cuddle.


----------

